# My absolutely new set up!



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

.....and producing coffee I could never achieve before. A happy camper indeed.


----------



## pgarrish (May 20, 2017)

I like that. Simple and neat


----------



## Dr Forinor (Jul 30, 2018)

Lovely, lovely, lovely!!! Envious, I am


----------



## Saltydog (Jan 27, 2019)

Solid setup the very best of luck with it.


----------



## GrowlingDog (Apr 10, 2016)

That looks very smart.


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

Looks very nice.

Can I ask what the dial on the grouphead is please?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DDoe said:


> Looks very nice.
> 
> Can I ask what the dial on the grouphead is please?


 Thank you......it's the group pressure gauge.


----------



## Achrys (Jun 17, 2019)

Love this set up!


----------



## DDoe (May 25, 2019)

nicholasj said:


> Thank you......it's the group pressure gauge.


 Aaahh, thanks.

I was hoping it was a thermometer. I'd like to add a thermometer to my Mara but have only come across a black digital version that would look so out of place


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DDoe said:


> Aaahh, thanks.
> 
> I was hoping it was a thermometer. I'd like to add a thermometer to my Mara but have only come across a black digital version that would look so out of place


 There is a pid which shows the temp. It's all a bit new, but for me it's a great machine.


----------



## coosawx (Aug 4, 2019)

@nicholasj

How are you liking the combo? I'm on the fence of getting the same exact one.

Tyler


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

coosawx said:


> @nicholasj
> 
> How are you liking the combo? I'm on the fence of getting the same exact one.
> 
> Tyler


 I think it's a great combination. I did lots of research. Whilst most of the time I make espresso's, I'm now making milk drinks too for my wife and also myself. It's a great steamer too. Probably a single boiler PID would have been sufficient but it would have restricted me. The Niche is fantastic and such an ease to use and dial in.

I'm very happy and especially as I opted for duel boiler over HX or single boiler, notwithstanding my usage being on the low side.......but more than capable if usage increases, even substantially.

I'm sure you've seen the reviews for both!


----------



## NickR (Jul 1, 2011)

An incredibly cost effective and very modern setup. Looks terrific.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Mine at the moment, slightly upgraded.


----------



## Bainbridge (Feb 4, 2012)

@DavecUK

Is that the paddle lifted from the Bianca then?

Any difference in performance between the two?

If it becomes a reasonably priced aftermarket optionbto retrofit a needle valve to any e61 machine that does somewhat reduce the USP of the Bianca.

Interesting times!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Bainbridge said:


> @DavecUK
> 
> Is that the paddle lifted from the Bianca then?
> 
> ...


 It only reduces the USP of the Bianca if you didn't read my Bianca review carefully enough....the Bianca is more than just about the paddle. *There is a write up available on my review site* and I am adding videos as I finish editing them and updating the review on an ongoing basis with different types of machine. In the interest of fairness I will look at the Profitec system as well if they send me one....if they don't, well I don't care enough to buy one just for experiments.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> .....and producing coffee I could never achieve before. A happy camper indeed.
> 
> View attachment 30890


 Nice to see the tupperware tray under the group, exactly what I have done for the last 20 years...keeps everything clean when rinsing etc..


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Nice to see the tupperware tray under the group, exactly what I have done for the last 20 years...keeps everything clean when rinsing etc..


 Yes, always used this little Tuppaware, even with my Silvia before. And like you I put a few cut outs of non slip stuff to prevent scratching the stainless steel.


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

DavecUK said:


> Mine at the moment, slightly upgraded.


 Very nice....easy to fit onto the pres


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

@DaveC

very nice upgrade with the wood. Easy to fit onto the pressure valves?

are they available?

cheers


----------



## Junglebert (Jan 7, 2019)

nicholasj said:


> .....and producing coffee I could never achieve before. A happy camper indeed.
> 
> View attachment 30890


 Everyone else is too polite, or not observant enough. Nespresso pods?


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

@Junglebert

Yes, well spotted. For emergencies only.....or the wife!?


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

nicholasj said:


> @DaveC
> 
> very nice upgrade with the wood. Easy to fit onto the pressure valves?
> 
> ...


 They are a tight fit on the shafts, but that means they don't wobble about....the centre caps are chromed plastic, so look OK (well good enough for me), but there might be a brass chromed centre cap option that costs more and a no cap option, but then you want a nice chrome domed fixing bolt and I am not sure how great it would look. The wood is walnut and matches the Lelit paddle quite well.

I have had the kit almost 1 year, never got around to fitting it. The factory were thinking of offering it as an option or as an accessory....the problem is it is not cheap....I would estimate it could add as much as £75 or more for 2 walnut handles and 2 walnut knobs. My view was that people are quite finicky about customisation wanting burl fantasy wood ripped from a magic roundabout unicorns arse and that any standard option wouldn't be popular....I like it, but then I am more easily pleased than some.


----------

